# Logfile



## toohappy (21. Juni 2008)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit immer häufiger sehr viele eigenartige Anfragen in meiner Log-Datei stehen. Und zwar schaut das so aus:

```
60.190.*.* - - [18/Jun/2008:18:46:54 +0200] "POST /kontakt.php HTTP/1.1" 200 7158 "http://www.---.de/gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../kontakt.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
60.190.*.* - - [18/Jun/2008:18:53:55 +0200] "POST /kontakt.php HTTP/1.1" 200 7158 "http://www.---.de/gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../kontakt.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
60.190.*.* - - [18/Jun/2008:06:34:23 +0200] "POST /kontakt.php HTTP/1.1" 200 7158 "http://www.---.de/gast/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../kontakt.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
60.190.*.* - - [18/Jun/2008:07:09:44 +0200] "POST /kontakt.php HTTP/1.1" 200 7158 "http://www.---.de/gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../kontakt.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
60.190.*.* - - [20/Jun/2008:12:28:07 +0200] "POST /kontakt.php HTTP/1.1" 200 7158 "http://www.---.de/gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../kontakt.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
60.190.*.* - - [20/Jun/2008:13:12:03 +0200] "POST /kontakt.php HTTP/1.1" 200 7158 "http://www.---.de/gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../gmapper/../kontakt.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
```

Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären was dort anhand der kontakt.php versucht wird. Also was versucht man zu erreichen, indem man immer wieder in das Verzeichnis rein und wieder raus geht. Soll ich vielleicht irgendwelche Einstellungen von php überprüfen? 

Gruß
toohappy


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juni 2008)

Im Combined-Logformat steht an der Stelle der HTTP-Referrer. Dass dieser aber so komische Werte hat, ist allerdings verwunderlich.


----------

